# 1/4 scale funny car, or rail dragster



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

hi all,

i need a 1/4 scale funny car, or rail with a quick change rear. please let me know what you have...

thanks,
joe


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Check this out


----------



## sixshootertexan (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.quartermortar.com/


----------



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

DJ1978 said:


> Check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqp99nIjbWw


WOW!!!! what else can you say?????


----------



## QSMS_Larry (Aug 1, 2008)

*1/4 Scale Dragster built by Bill Cain*

$2500, 62cc Zenoah, Skellenger Quick change, Premo condition.
Picture attached.

Contact Larry Cross 800-266-7745


----------



## edgeracer87 (Jul 15, 2010)

*awesome*

That's awesome!


----------

